# Sign and Trade



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

there is a chance that the Bobcats would sign Emeka Okafor just to trade him, is there anyway you think we could get him?


Maybe....Kevin Love, Rashad McCants, Justin Collins, 1st rounder?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I wouldnt give up Love, McCants and a first for Okafor.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Yea I wouldn't give up Love + McCants + 1st round pick either. Though if it were Miami's 1st round pick it'd make more sense..

Depends how much potential you believe Love has.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Did you know that Kevin McHale is in love with Kevin Love? How will it work if a player McHale has a secret crush on is being included.

I probably don't want to.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Sorry Kevin, but I would do that deal. Our front court becomes solidified for years. Emeka is exactly the player we need next to Al. He holds down the paint, eats up all the boards, and plays great defense. We don't need him to be a 15+ scorer like some teams would. I love the fit.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

Ruff Draft said:


> Sorry Kevin, but I would do that deal. Our front court becomes solidified for years. Emeka is exactly the player we need next to Al. He holds down the paint, eats up all the boards, and plays great defense. We don't need him to be a 15+ scorer like some teams would. I love the fit.


No. Okafor is not a good fit. He's a tweener. Not a great defender against the league's elite 5s.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

sasaint said:


> No. Okafor is not a good fit. He's a tweener. *Not a great defender against the league's elite 5s.*


Who is? There are only a few "elite 5s" anyway, so you can't use that as a make-or-break reason. If you're holding out for someone who is a great defender against elite centers, you're going to be holding out for a long, long time. But to me, the trade would depend entirely on his salary requirements. (Same goes for any kind of deal for Varejao, who is also reportedly available.) If it's around $8-9 million a year, I think he's probably worth it. But not more than that. So salary-wise, a Collins + Brewer or McCants deal would work. Or maybe a sign-and-trade on both sides, giving them a Smith or something, plus whoever else. It's interesting in theory to me, but definitely--DEFINITELY--not the initial proposal in this thread. That's ridiculous.


----------



## sasaint (Jun 28, 2005)

luther said:


> Who is? There are only a few "elite 5s" anyway, so you can't use that as a make-or-break reason. If you're holding out for someone who is a great defender against elite centers, you're going to be holding out for a long, long time. But to me, the trade would depend entirely on his salary requirements. (Same goes for any kind of deal for Varejao, who is also reportedly available.) If it's around $8-9 million a year, I think he's probably worth it. But not more than that. So salary-wise, a Collins + Brewer or McCants deal would work. Or maybe a sign-and-trade on both sides, giving them a Smith or something, plus whoever else. It's interesting in theory to me, but definitely--DEFINITELY--not the initial proposal in this thread. That's ridiculous.


I think I was trying to say that the initial trade proposal had the T-Wolves giving up too much NOT to get a better player than Okafor. Your proposal is a deal that might be worth it.


----------



## nets1fan102290 (Apr 16, 2007)

The Solution said:


> there is a chance that the Bobcats would sign Emeka Okafor just to trade him, is there anyway you think we could get him?
> 
> 
> Maybe....Kevin Love, Rashad McCants, Justin Collins, 1st rounder?


numnuts its JASON COLLINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and you must be high or sumthin man why would the twolves trade OJ MAYO for kevin love and trade kevin love for an underachieving EMEKA OKAFOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

nets1fan102290 said:


> numnuts is JASON COLLINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and you must be high or sumthin man why would the twolves trade OJ MAYO for kevin love and trade kevin love for an underachieving EMEKA OKAFOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Okay please no name calling, there is no reason for that.:biggrin: Also I was just naming people off, it was just a simple example.eace:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Okafor would definately be worth Love and Mccants for this team IMO, great defensive compliment to Al.... depends on which first it is maybe


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

nets1fan102290 said:


> numnuts its JASON COLLINS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and you must be high or sumthin man why would the twolves trade OJ MAYO for kevin love and trade kevin love for an underachieving EMEKA OKAFOR!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Name-calling and too many exclamations. Your post hurt my head. Stop.


----------

